# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  اعلان مهم الى السادة القضاة

## الوسادة

*تعميم إلى جميع السادة القضاة في جميع المحاكم عن توفر منحتين دراسيتين مقدمتين من جامعة بريجهام يونغ / الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*

*أرجــــــو العلم بتوفر منحتين دراسيتين مقدمتين من جامعة بريجهام يونغ في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للحصول على درجة الماجستير في القانون للعام الجامعي (2012/2013) .*

*فعلــــــى السادة القضاة ورجال النيابة العامة الراغبين بالاستفادة من المنحة المذكورة تزويد وحدة شؤون القضاة لدى المجلس القضائي بأسمائهم وذلك لإخضاعهم إلى امتحان التوفل التجريبي لدى مركز الإميديست ، على أن يتم أخذ أعلى ثماني نتائج من المتقدمين لإجراء المقابلات الشخصية لهم مع مندوب جامعة بريجهام يونج لاختيار أربعة من السادة القضاة الذين تمت مقابلتهم وذلك لإلحاقهم في دورة تحضيرية لامتحان التوفل الرسمي.




مع حبي 

الوسادة*

----------

